# The removal of the silver coating by electrolysis in a solution of sodium sulfite (Na2so3)



## ION 47 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi friends! Not seen on the forum a method of removing silver plating from parts in a solution of sulphite of sodium by electrolysis. Maybe I looked bad? Have experience and are happy to share them. The method is simple and harmless, you can work indoors. The Na2SO3 solution (20-80 g/liter) is placed in a stainless steel cathode and an anode basket of titanium mesh. The anode basket is filled with details (for example, PIN connectors with silver coating). Connect a voltage of 1.5-2.5 volts. Silver is selectively deposited on the cathode in the form of a fine powder. I've learned so silver from radio-frequency coaxial cable, etoniah and copper housings of electronic modules, with detachable connectors.


----------



## Lou (Mar 20, 2018)

It has been mentioned here and it does indeed work.


----------



## Owltech (Mar 21, 2018)

Tried it and it works like a charm


----------



## ettran (Mar 25, 2018)

hi , can you mention where to get the chemicals ? and process ? ed


----------



## Owltech (Mar 25, 2018)

https://youtu.be/aAh8El8K74A


----------



## Alftar2 (Aug 31, 2021)

How do you recover silver from the solution??


----------



## snail (Aug 31, 2021)

There is very little silver in the solution. Silver is deposited as a sludge on the stainless steel cathode. 
I added a small amount of HCl as a test. Only got a slight hazy precipitation. Not worth special treatment.
Just add to my waste acids a little at a time for disposal.


----------

